# CAN ANYBODY MAKE Galaxy SIII INTERNATIONAL BOOT ANIMATION FOR VERIZON EDITION?



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

anybody able to make flashable zip or other way to get galaxy s iii international on verizon galaxy s iii like beans did in his r1 rom. thanks guys!


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Already done: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29256-root-recovery-sch-i535-verizon-galaxy-s-iii/


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> Already done: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29256-root-recovery-sch-i535-verizon-galaxy-s-iii/


 awesome thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

